# Weight loss to Disney



## Magic Megadegs

Yikes! It was 41 weeks yesterday until we go to Disney and standing on the scales I can confess that I have 62 pounds to lose. That's pretty much 1.5 pounds per week between now and 'D' Day!!! 

Anyone else on a weight loss mission for the Mouse?!?


----------



## bandit90

Good luck! 

I don't have a weight loss mission exactly, but I do want to keep up exercising and start running more before I get there in 42 days - work hard and then celebrate any accomplishments at Disney (then keep it up)


----------



## phi2012

Good luck, I too am on a mission to lose weight for our upcoming Disney visit. 

I've tried to put up a weight ticker but it only shows the bar not the weight loss amount for some reason. 

I'm working in kg rather than pounds so I have got another 23.4 kgs to lose (52 pounds ish) I've lost 13 kg (29 pounds roughly) since I started my weight loss back in June so I'm on a new target of about 0.7 kg a week ( 1.1/2 in pounds). 

So I'll have to work pretty hard over the next few months before my trip in June.

It would be nice to keep motivated with other people who are have a goal like I have . 

Good luck ,magic megadegs and bandit90 .


----------



## Davscotcar

Yes I've lost 20lb's so far and DW (Groovee) has lost 22lb in 14 weeks.  She's aiming to loose 3st over all which is what she gained from the medication she is on.  I'm going with the flow.  Aiming for 12lbs off by Christmas.


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Good luck guys. I'm pleased there are others on here in the same boat. Huge congrats on the weight loss so far that's awesome!!! 

Doing well 2 days in so fingers crossed. 40 weeks 5 days to go!!!


----------



## Ciorsdah

I was in the same situation this year, I did a 150 days to loose my weight. I had 10lbs to go and when I left for Disney only had 3lbs I didn't loose. 

Portion sizes, increased exercise and cutting out fizzy juice really made the difference for me. 

I'm back to WDW next November so it's about 375 days until departure, so I'm joining this thread to keep on track and motivated!! 

Xx


----------



## joolz1910

I joined Weight Watchers online in January and made my own target to lose 36lbs. It came off gradually and I am very close to my target. I won't reach it before we go to WDW, but I don't care because I know I look a lot better and I feel really good too! 

Whatever you manage to lose before you go is still a loss.


----------



## OhanaSam

I have about 6 months to lose between 25-30 pounds. I lost about 5 pounds this month without doing anything other than not eating junk and not drinking fizzy stuff. 

I'd recommend downloading the My Fitness Pal app if you have a smart phone.  It gives you a recommended daily calorie intake then you put in what you eat each day and what excercise you've done and it'll give you the total calories burned etc. It has pretty much every food you can think of on it too


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Lots of us then which is fabulous. I'll be weighing in every Friday morning as that is my 'D' day week date! I may not be brave enough to posture actual weight even in Dis land but I will post pounds lost (gained) etc and total to date. I kind of feel accountable then, lol x

Some of you have had some amazing weight losses, huge congrats to you. We have decided thanks to lovely, helpful advice on here invest in the photo pass plus as the number of photos we have as a family with our 7 and 4 year old is pitiful (largely as I am camera shy, my place is behind not in front of the lens). Next August the intention is to rock that photo pass and get bored of looking at all the many family shots we'll get x 

So pleased a few of you want to join in, have a great Sunday x

I am a huge fan of both ww and my fitness pal xxx


----------



## joolz1910

Magic Megadegs said:


> We have decided thanks to lovely, helpful advice on here invest in the photo pass plus as the number of photos we have as a family with our 7 and 4 year old is pitiful (largely as I am camera shy, my place is behind not in front of the lens). Next August the intention is to rock that photo pass and get bored of looking at all the many family shots we'll get x



This was my reason for doing it too. I rarely appear on family photos as I am usually behind the camera or feel too unattractive. I have got the photopass and didn't want to be positioning myself behind everyone!


----------



## OhanaSam

I'm exactly the same I HATE having my photo taken. I always run away or if I'm caught ill delete the photo or unread myself if it ends up on Facebook lol. We're also getting a photo pass and I don't want it to go to waste because I'm uncomfortable or think I look bad. Plus I want to be able to wear a bikini and not feel like a whale XD


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Love it, I was thinking I could become the new whale like attraction at Typhoon Lagoon! Kind of like Free Willy!!!


----------



## wifey

That's the felling most of us get before a trip to WDW so why not come along and join the weight loss thread for this month which is ideally just for folks like us who need the inspiration to lose a few pounds (blush or many more) we support you too. I'm weighing myself in the morning and will post too. You will see  others with "Pooh bear" sizing in many theme parks not just WDW so don't get stressed out just try to be sensible about what you eat. Good luck, that app really is good you can use the barcode scanner easily to keep track of what you eat and exercise can be manually adjusted by how many minutes you do to tell you how many calories you burn off even better its free to download and use!!


----------



## arieliwish

Joining this thread as need to lose at least 40 lbs before the end of august next year. As I have always had an 'up and down' history with my weight this is proving more of a challenge now I'm in my 40's!


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Fantastic post  glad to see others in the same position! At least I dont feel so alone on the Disney weight loss battle
I am also trying to loose weight for my Disney trip I have so far lost 3 stone since June I still need to loose another 3/4 stone by next august, but to be honest I already feel so much happier and confident  Ive lost the weight through slimming world! And don't even feel like I am dieting  

Look forward to seeing how well you all do! I shall post again once I've lost another half a stone


----------



## Suziewan

I'm joining in!

I just restarted my weightloss a little over a week ago.  I'd like to lose 2lbs per week until my trip in January.   

I check my weight daily (helps keep me mindful of what I put in my mouth) but I record my weigh on Fridays.   

My trip is 2012-01-02 and we're staying at POP.  I've also been perusing the menus to make sure there are good options for me at the restaurants we've chosen.  When we went in 2010 my trip to Disney put a serious slow down on my ongoing weight loss efforts because I went so off track.  This time I'll try to take a more moderate approach.

So...

Oct 19 - I lost 3.6 lbs for a total of 3.6 lbs.
Oct 26 - ??


----------



## MichelinMan

My wife has just lost 9 stone, and is down to her target weight now, so it can be done. Keep it all up guys! 

My advice is to ignore all the diet fads (she has done Slimming World, WW, the works in the past) and just do a calorie controlled diet. That way you can eat what you want, as long as you take account of it. It is surprising how much you can eat if you just select the lower calorie options for stuff.

I need to lose about 1 and a half stone myself, now though, as I've stuck a load on with travelling on business recently. Living up to my DIS boards name! 

Michelin Man was also my nickname in my Sunday League team when I came back after a year working away eating on expenses every night, sporting a spare tyre.

I can also recommend the Libra Android app - it is one of the few that you can enter weight in stones and pounds, and also calculates a trendline to work out your average weight loss per week, and when you will get to your target weight.


----------



## phi2012

Great to see so many other people who are motivated into getting healthier and fit for their holidays. 

So many great results you guys have had (it's great motivation to hear your results and ways of getting to it and will be great to be able to have like minded people to talk to. 

I have to be honest I know I will put weight back on when I get out there as the food looks soooo good, but as long as I don't go silly I'm sure that I can get it back off, plus all the walking around disney should help with that .

I just may need help getting motivated some weeks as when I first started to lose weight it came off quite easily, the last two weeks I've lost nothing but I've been eating healthily and doing exercise. Hopefully just one of those times when your body holds on to the weight, maybe the exercise it building my muscles a bit and therefore the weight might be going there instead... I hope so .

As long as I lose a dress size more I'll be happy, It will be the smallest I've been since before my two girls were born 3 years ago. 

So good luck guys  will check back in on friday to see how you are all getting on and will report how I'm doing too.


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Well, I've had a great weight loss day so far and even managed a 55 minute brisk walk, feeling very virtuous!!! Lets hope I can keep this all. Good luck all with a week of positive food / drink / exercise choices this week x


----------



## OhanaSam

phi2012 said:


> I have to be honest I know I will put weight back on when I get out there as the food looks soooo good, but as long as I don't go silly I'm sure that I can get it back off, plus all the walking around disney should help with that .



I'm trying to lose a bit more than I need to because of this haha. I know I'm going to eat EVERYTHING so at least if I lose a bit extra I won't feel guilty


----------



## joolz1910

OhanaSam said:


> I'm trying to lose a bit more than I need to because of this haha. I know I'm going to eat EVERYTHING so at least if I lose a bit extra I won't feel guilty



I go in one week and I will be taking full advantage of Disney Dining! I will be straight back on the diet when we come back. I'm hoping that being active will counteract some of the calories. 

I fully intend to eat and drink my way around the WORLD.


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

joolz1910 said:


> I go in one week and I will be taking full advantage of Disney Dining! I will be straight back on the diet when we come back. I'm hoping that being active will counteract some of the calories.
> 
> I fully intend to eat and drink my way around the WORLD.



I lost 21 lbs before we went and thought exactly the same as you do that all the additional exercise would counteract the additional eating ..... and it did  I ate whatever I wanted including funnel cakes and fizzy drinks and only put on 5 lbs which came off within 1 week of being back home and back onto my usual eating regime


----------



## Magic Megadegs

That's inspiring Disneynut!!! I'm figuring we will probably sweat it out next August!!!


----------



## phi2012

Disneynutinlondon said:


> I lost 21 lbs before we went and thought exactly the same as you do that all the additional exercise would counteract the additional eating ..... and it did  I ate whatever I wanted including funnel cakes and fizzy drinks and only put on 5 lbs which came off within 1 week of being back home and back onto my usual eating regime



Really good to hear this. 

 I think looking at all the food blogs and websites on disney dining is actually helping my diet, as I look at the food and think mmmm, but don't bother going and getting the bad stuff from the fridge, I just keep looking at all the lovely treats I will be having when I go . So pleased to know that others can eat what they want there and not put too much on, 5lbs was really great disneynut


----------



## WDWLVR2

Magic Megadegs said:


> Lots of us then which is fabulous. I'll be weighing in every Friday morning as that is my 'D' day week date! I may not be brave enough to posture actual weight even in Dis land but I will post pounds lost (gained) etc and total to date. I kind of feel accountable then, lol x
> 
> Some of you have had some amazing weight losses, huge congrats to you. We have decided thanks to lovely, helpful advice on here invest in the photo pass plus as the number of photos we have as a family with our 7 and 4 year old is pitiful (largely as I am camera shy, my place is behind not in front of the lens). Next August the intention is to rock that photo pass and get bored of looking at all the many family shots we'll get x
> 
> So pleased a few of you want to join in, have a great Sunday x
> 
> I am a huge fan of both ww and my fitness pal xxx


I am also on a mission to lose 56 pounds. Good Luck to everyone in their quest.


----------



## Magic Megadegs

phi2012 said:
			
		

> Really good to hear this.
> 
> I think looking at all the food blogs and websites on disney dining is actually helping my diet, as I look at the food and think mmmm, but don't bother going and getting the bad stuff from the fridge, I just keep looking at all the lovely treats I will be having when I go . So pleased to know that others can eat what they want there and not put too much on, 5lbs was really great disneynut



I agree ! Am so into looking at all the menus and reviews it is sadly very fun. I'm ruining my own fun though as I think I will have picked put every meal by the time we go x


----------



## phi2012

Magic Megadegs said:


> I agree ! Am so into looking at all the menus and reviews it is sadly very fun. I'm ruining my own fun though as I think I will have picked put every meal by the time we go x



I have pretty much already decided too . But when doing the dining plan you kinda have to anyway... well that's what i'm telling myself


----------



## Ciorsdah

I found that I lost weight whilst in WDW. I was on the QSDP and didn't deny myself anything, all the walking and the heat meant I was drinking water so much and didt really crave any bad stuff. 

Even some mornings the cinnamon rolls didn't appeal to me!!!!!


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Official fat club weigh in tonight (ahem weight watchers) and I lost 1.5 pounds and that is with only being focused since Saturday which I'm thrilled about x 

Disney weigh in on Friday which will be 40 weeks and counting, here's hoping I shift some more! This coming weekend and week are going to be shockers as it is dh's big 4...0 and we are travelling back to see my friends and family in Yorkshire! 

Good luck to all fellow Disney Dieters!!!


----------



## Magic Megadegs

How's everyone doing this week? Feeling good so far, logging food on myfitnesspal but actually counting ww pro points as well. So far so good! First weigh in Friday morning before meals out Friday night and Saturday night (ahem!)

If you've had a bad week, tomorrow is a new day! Good luck all x


----------



## joolz1910

Disneynutinlondon said:


> I lost 21 lbs before we went and thought exactly the same as you do that all the additional exercise would counteract the additional eating ..... and it did  I ate whatever I wanted including funnel cakes and fizzy drinks and only put on 5 lbs which came off within 1 week of being back home and back onto my usual eating regime



That is good to hear. I will be honest and put my weight gain on my ticker when I return. Hopefully I will be able to lose whatever I gain before Christmas.


----------



## OhanaSam

Magic Megadegs said:


> How's everyone doing this week? Feeling good so far, logging food on myfitnesspal but actually counting ww pro points as well. So far so good! First weigh in Friday morning before meals out Friday night and Saturday night (ahem!)
> 
> If you've had a bad week, tomorrow is a new day! Good luck all x




Weighed myself when I got in from work and apparently I've lost 2 pounds, but all I had to eat all day was toast so I'm not being too hopeful


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Well done Ohana Sam! Well first 'D' Day weigh in today at 40 weeks to go and I have lost 3 pounds, woop!

Now for a very difficult week as dh turns 40 and we have half term catching up with family and friends x


----------



## Ciorsdah

Morning team! How is everyone today? 


I've not been very good this week, 0.5lbs on :-( HOWEVER I will say that, as a lady, it's that wonderful monthly visitor so I can't be sure if the gain in hormonal or greed!! 

Currently in London with work and there is a gym in my hotel. I can never sleep in a hotel without my OH so was up early doors, meaning I went to the gym at 5.45am!! 

Focus for the coming week is eating lightly but frequently, increasing my protein and lowering sugar. 

Hope all is great with everyone


----------



## Ciorsdah

Magic Megadegs said:
			
		

> Well done Ohana Sam! Well first 'D' Day weigh in today at 40 weeks to go and I have lost 3 pounds, woop!
> 
> Now for a very difficult week as dh turns 40 and we have half term catching up with family and friends x



WELL DONE!!!! Woohoooo xx


----------



## married2mm

Ciorsdah said:


> I found that I lost weight whilst in WDW. I was on the QSDP and didn't deny myself anything, all the walking and the heat meant I was drinking water so much and didt really crave any bad stuff.
> 
> Even some mornings the cinnamon rolls didn't appeal to me!!!!!



our last few holidays i've lost weight with being on no dining plan, on ddp and also on qsdp. 
i literally ate what i wanted, when i wanted, but def drunk lots more water than at home 

sadly, half of the weight i lost prior to our last holiday has gone back on-especially around the middle!

so i have 41 weeks to lose 20 pounds-
doesn't sound too bad-but unfortunately i have several health issues,so losing weight-apart from in wdw!!!-is really slow going-even when being a good girl 

i am inspired by all the pp's and am starting new healthy plan from today.


----------



## OhanaSam

I'm going to weigh myself again once I finally get out of bed lol it's 3 degrees in Leeds and my day off so I've been hiding haha. 

I'll admit I've not been too good this week but definitely going to be better next week. I have to cut anything that's high in dairy and insoluble fibre out of my diet so basically everything that tastes nice so that might help me out a bit lol

Well done everyone so far ^_^


----------



## phi2012

Well done guys, Some great loses .

Magic megadegs, that's brill 3 pounds  I'm sure you'll be ok this coming week, plus it's a special occassion so I wouldn't worry too much just have fun.

Welcome married2mm, great that you'll be joining us in our attempts at weightloss. It is also quite hard for me to lose weight as I'm on a number of different tablets to help with some health problems I have, but I am trying hard and it can be done. Good luck 

My normal weighin day is on a sat so will do it tomorrow and update you guys when I have. Fingers crossed it'll be ok, but I too have been on the monthly evil Ciorsdah, and chocolate has been my friend the last few days .

Lets hope i've not put on too much .


----------



## zippy99

I reached my target weight for my trip in 2011, and sat around that weight ever since - then.... I gave up smoking  three cheers!

However, I literally put a stone on in 6 weeks! I went to Disney in Aug 2012 and the weight crept up a bit more to 11st4 am now down to 10st12 but would like to go another stone!

It seems crazy that when I ventured on this same mission in 2011 I lost a stone in 3 months whilst smoking and drinking - yet now I have a healthier approach it seems harder! 

Still Body Attack at 8.30am tomorrow - onwards and downwards !


----------



## arieliwish

A couple pounds off for me this week, it's been okay despite the cold weather here up north!

Love the myfitnesspal app, it's great for keeping an eye on what you eat throughout the day.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Well done troops, lots of great losses and fresh starts around. I had a lovely meal out tonight, didn't drink and avoided. Dessert but had chose what I wanted the other two portions x


----------



## phi2012

We`ll just done my weigh in  nd I've lost only quarter of a pound but at least I've not gained thank goodness after a pretty naughty week with chocolate  . So back to normal this week so fingers crossed with exercise I'll lose some this new week   . Hope everyone has a good week and catch up in the next few days to see how people have been doing.


----------



## Rain

Think I may join you on this weight loss thread. I am going to start some kind of diet from Tuesday ( DH birthday tommorow) I need to lose around 30 - 40 pounds. I have an underactive thyroid which makes it difficult for me. I have also just had my gallbladder removed and am not tolerating green vegetables  and spices or salads yet. I have a year to get this weight off.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## OhanaSam

Rain said:


> I have an underactive thyroid which makes it difficult for me



Ditto it's so annoying, doesn't help that I keep forgetting to take my tablets though


----------



## Rain

OhanaSam said:


> Ditto it's so annoying, doesn't help that I keep forgetting to take my tablets though



Put a reminder on your phone for every morning they really are very important.


----------



## stoneyloon

Well I've just stood on the scales for the first time after getting home from WDW and I've put on 7lbs. 
Mind you, I had lost 57lbs prior to going and was on the DDP, so ate and drank what I wanted for 2weeks!

Back on the diet tomorrow though until my next wee blowout at Xmas.....


----------



## Ciorsdah

Who here is on MyFitness pal? If you like feel free too add me as a friend, kirsty_mc is my username! I keep my diary open and try to be really encouraging to all my friends  

Here's to a new week of healthy eating, more movement and some lbs deleted (I try to delete lbs and not loose them, because you sometimes find things again once they've been lost!! If you delete something it's gone forever lol) 

X


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Wow Stoneloon how inspiring are you!!! Ciorsdah i will attempt to add you on my fitness pal, not quite sure how you do it x 

Last two days been terrible and today is also going to be a challenge but hopefully from Tuesday I can refocus x

Good luck all this week x


----------



## Rain

Ciorsdah said:


> Who here is on MyFitness pal? If you like feel free too add me as a friend, kirsty_mc is my username! I keep my diary open and try to be really encouraging to all my friends
> 
> Here's to a new week of healthy eating, more movement and some lbs deleted (I try to delete lbs and not loose them, because you sometimes find things again once they've been lost!! If you delete something it's gone forever lol)
> 
> X



I am going to try to add you for when I start my diet Wednesday


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Hello All! Visiting family this week so eaten like a piglet and no where near home to weigh in. Hopefully I can stay on track this next week until next Friday and will weigh in then and let you know x Hope all are doing well xxx


----------



## Ciorsdah

Hey everyone. I've been really off this week, not feeling 100% and strange pains in my legs/back. 

Trying to eat lightly but when the pains go I'm starving!! When I'm in pain it's a struggle to eat. 

I'm supposed to be getting measured and weighed on Monday at the gym so who knows. Ill post the measurements when I get them! 

Have a focused weekend, portion control and be aware of your carb/fat/protein splits! 

X


----------



## married2mm

stoneyloon said:


> Well I've just stood on the scales for the first time after getting home from WDW and I've put on 7lbs.
> Mind you, I had lost 57lbs prior to going and was on the DDP, so ate and drank what I wanted for 2weeks!
> 
> Back on the diet tomorrow though until my next wee blowout at Xmas.....



that's not bad at all after obviously doing whatever you wanted!
57 pounds lost is amazing-well done-hope you are back on track


----------



## married2mm

Rain said:


> Think I may join you on this weight loss thread. I am going to start some kind of diet from Tuesday ( DH birthday tommorow) I need to lose around 30 - 40 pounds. I have an underactive thyroid which makes it difficult for me. I have also just had my gallbladder removed and am not tolerating green vegetables  and spices or salads yet. I have a year to get this weight off.
> Good luck everyone.



i have an underactive thyroid and have also had my gallbladder removed-
hope you are recovering ok


----------



## married2mm

hope everyone is feeling ok today?

i am thrilled as i've lost-whoops-deleted(i like that one!) 2 pounds 

even if i had deleted half a pound i would've been happy-so a great start.

dh birthday at the weekend so hope can stay on track-chocolate is my weakness also


----------



## married2mm

Ciorsdah said:


> Hey everyone. I've been really off this week, not feeling 100% and strange pains in my legs/back.
> 
> Trying to eat lightly but when the pains go I'm starving!! When I'm in pain it's a struggle to eat.
> 
> _I'm supposed to be getting measured and weighed on Monday at the gym so who knows. Ill post the measurements when I get them! _
> 
> Have a focused weekend, portion control and be aware of your carb/fat/protein splits!
> 
> X



that;s very brave of you!  hope dodgy pains go away soon


----------



## Ciorsdah

married2mm thats a fantastic deletion well done 

I'm happy to share any work out plans/techniques I've picked up since training with my trainer for te last few years! I'm not an expert by any means, but I have enough knowledge to cobble by


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Marriedtomm well done, 2 pounds is awesome!!!


----------



## Missypyxi

Is it too late for me to join in? My trip is on Feb 10 and my original goal was 30 lbs by then.  I'm down 8 lbs now, so I've got 22 to go and 101 days to do it in!

I'm on myfitness pal as missypyxi. Please feel free to friend me!


----------



## Missypyxi

I just realized I wandered into the UK section somehow 

I'm from the U.S.  -- D.C. In fact! Don't mind me!


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Lol, we all live American things that is why we are here x Will add you on my fitness pal aswell x Not really logging until Sunday xxx. good luck and well done on your weight loss to date x


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Missypyxi said:
			
		

> I just realized I wandered into the UK section somehow
> 
> I'm from the U.S.  -- D.C. In fact! Don't mind me!



Lol, that should say love all things American not live!


----------



## PrincessJasmine66

Hello all, just stumbled on this thread - haven't been on the boards much since we got home from Disney in September - just to depressed but now that we've booked again for next year, here I am.  

I would like to 'delete' about 45 pounds before next August but I'm an up & down loser, you know, 1-2 pounds one week & then nothing the next even though I kill myself at the gym - I'm also diabetic which might have an impact - but I'm determined to do it, I've already lost about 32 pounds for March this year - not brilliant but little steps..... anyway, keep up the good work everyone xx


----------



## Magic Megadegs

PrincessJasmine66 32 pounds is amazing! I am back on track from tomorrow following a week back at home eating and being merry when I suspect I would have put back on the 3 pounds I in week one x 

Nine months to go and somewhere around 50 pounds to lose! I'm sure we can help keep each other motivated!!! I just booked and paid for our photo plus pass thingy this evening following its reduced rate and I am going to sure as heck be in all those photos, lol!!!


----------



## K8T

Hi

I have been sneaking a peek at this thread and just wanted to say that I started WW in June and lost 17lb so far.  I thought it may be interesting for those that are worrying about putting weight back on whilst away.....

We came back from WDW this Thursday, after being there for 10 days, staying firstly at the BC and then at RPR Universal and I weighed yesterday to see that I have put on 6lb.  This is my scales, as opposed to my official WW weigh in, which sometimes differs.

To be honest, I thought it would be more, as I ate everything, even 'fat' soft drinks at times.  As we were on the dining plan, I had deserts too.   I probably didn't eat as much as I would in the past, as I am more aware of portion sizes etc., but I still had lots of fries etc.

However, there were many times I could have taken the 'lighter' options, by way of salads, wraps etc., but I didn't!! 

I am dreading going to WW on Thursday, which is my weigh in day, I am back about three or four weeks of weight loss in 10 days, which is a bit demoralising, but I think it will be easier to get off for a second time (she says with everything crossed).   

Keep at it, it will happen! .

I have to say, it was lovely to be a bit 'thinner' this time, I wore capris and tops that I couldn't get into earlier this summer and with the heat it does make you feel so much better.


----------



## stoneyloon

Just done my weekly weight check and I've lost all the weight I put on in Disney and an extra pound too!


----------



## Magic Megadegs

K8T said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I have been sneaking a peek at this thread and just wanted to say that I started WW in June and lost 17lb so far.  I thought it may be interesting for those that are worrying about putting weight back on whilst away.....
> 
> We came back from WDW this Thursday, after being there for 10 days, staying firstly at the BC and then at RPR Universal and I weighed yesterday to see that I have put on 6lb.  This is my scales, as opposed to my official WW weigh in, which sometimes differs.
> 
> To be honest, I thought it would be more, as I ate everything, even 'fat' soft drinks at times.  As we were on the dining plan, I had deserts too.   I probably didn't eat as much as I would in the past, as I am more aware of portion sizes etc., but I still had lots of fries etc.
> 
> However, there were many times I could have taken the 'lighter' options, by way of salads, wraps etc., but I didn't!!
> 
> I am dreading going to WW on Thursday, which is my weigh in day, I am back about three or four weeks of weight loss in 10 days, which is a bit demoralising, but I think it will be easier to get off for a second time (she says with everything crossed).
> 
> Keep at it, it will happen! .
> 
> I have to say, it was lovely to be a bit 'thinner' this time, I wore capris and tops that I couldn't get into earlier this summer and with the heat it does make you feel so much better.



Wowsers, 17 pounds is great and those extra 6 will be gone in a couple of weeks. Well done you and so pleased you had such an awesome time xxx


----------



## Magic Megadegs

stoneyloon said:
			
		

> Just done my weekly weight check and I've lost all the weight I put on in Disney and an extra pound too!



Wow Stoneyloon, how good is that xxx How much would you like to lose in total?? Have you set yourself little mini targets or are you just going for it?


----------



## OhanaSam

I keep slipping up so I'm afraid to weight myself haha. Definitely being good starting h this week though which shouldn't be too hard considering I have no money to mess up lol 

Considering doing this 30 day shred thing that you can get on DVD which is supposed to be amazing plus you can actually watch it on YouTube for free!


----------



## Ciorsdah

Stoneyloon that's fantastic!!! Well done  


30 Day Shred is great but I'd certainly recommend getting hold of a couple of hand weights (2 or 3kg each) to add a bit more resistance to the workout  

No measurements today from me, my appointment changed to tomorrow am. Ill post as soon as I know anything


----------



## Ciorsdah

PrincessJasmine66 said:
			
		

> Hello all, just stumbled on this thread - haven't been on the boards much since we got home from Disney in September - just to depressed but now that we've booked again for next year, here I am.
> 
> I would like to 'delete' about 45 pounds before next August but I'm an up & down loser, you know, 1-2 pounds one week & then nothing the next even though I kill myself at the gym - I'm also diabetic which might have an impact - but I'm determined to do it, I've already lost about 32 pounds for March this year - not brilliant but little steps..... anyway, keep up the good work everyone xx



Welcome to our little thread  32lbs is an amazing deletion well done!!


----------



## stoneyloon

Magic Megadegs said:
			
		

> Wow Stoneyloon, how good is that xxx How much would you like to lose in total?? Have you set yourself little mini targets or are you just going for it?



No real weight target yet, I just want to get back down to 'normal' sized clothes....


----------



## PrincessJasmine66

You know, i think we're all doing fantastic & any weight loss is brill because it makes you feel sooo good! I was gutted with my first weigh-in after coming home because I gained 7lbs - I should say that I ate what I wanted when we were away, didn't deprive myself of anything at all, but getting back on the scales I wondered if it was worth it, but its only taken me 6 weeks to lose that 7lbs & I'm back & ready to go start again but its hard so any support will be great - i think we can all help each other


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Weigh in today, after the excesses of last week delighted to say I am a quarter of a pound down (will translate that as stayed the same, lol.)

Time to 'D' day = 38 weeks
Weight lost = 3 pounds
Still to lose = 48 pounds

Hope everyone is doing ok. Good luck this week x


----------



## Ciorsdah

Well folks, today is my birthday   and my wonderful BF has bought me a juicer and heart rate monitor so these thigns are going to help my weight loss journey!!

Still not been weighed or measured, but my jeans seem to fit me right away as soon as they have been washed and dryed - no more awkwards pulling and tugging to get them on and then praying to the jeans god that they stretch in time to look less obscene!

x


----------



## married2mm

Missypyxi said:


> Is it too late for me to join in? My trip is on Feb 10 and my original goal was 30 lbs by then.  I'm down 8 lbs now, so I've got 22 to go and 101 days



missypxi- well done so far!


----------



## married2mm

PrincessJasmine66 said:


> You know, i think we're all doing fantastic & any weight loss is brill because it makes you feel sooo good! I was gutted with my first weigh-in after coming home because I gained 7lbs - I should say that I ate what I wanted when we were away, didn't deprive myself of anything at all, but getting back on the scales I wondered if it was worth it, but its only taken me 6 weeks to lose that 7lbs & I'm back & ready to go start again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its hard so any support will be great - i think we can all help each other



so true!


----------



## married2mm

stoneyloon said:


> No real weight target yet, I just want to get back down to 'normal' sized clothes....



lol- i know the feeling, i would rather be snow white rather than pooh bear!


----------



## married2mm

Magic Megadegs said:


> Weigh in today, after the excesses of last week delighted to say I am a quarter of a pound down (will translate that as stayed the same, lol.)
> 
> Time to 'D' day = 38 weeks
> Weight lost = 3 pounds
> Still to lose = 48 pounds
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok. Good luck this week x



well done, every ounce counts!


----------



## married2mm

Ciorsdah said:


> Well folks, today is my birthday   and my wonderful BF has bought me a juicer and heart rate monitor so these thigns are going to help my weight loss journey!!
> 
> Still not been weighed or measured, but my jeans seem to fit me right away as soon as they have been washed and dryed - no more awkwards pulling and tugging to get them on and then praying to the jeans god that they stretch in time to look less obscene!
> 
> x



what a wonderful supportive bf you have.


----------



## married2mm

hi everyone-sorry about all the posts- i'm not very techno,to say the least, so don't know how to reply to more than one post at a time!

anyway-weightloss time, sadly  stayed the same,however on the positive side-no gain, just maintained.
had a hospital appointment earlier, and have to give up chocolate and caffeine so hopefully that will help- don't know what it will do to my mood though


----------



## OhanaSam

Weighed myself earlier and I've lost 2lbs  I guess just cutting back on junk food really does help, considering I've not done any extra exercise yet. Although I may have sweated some of it off at the ridiculously warm gig I went to on Tuesday


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Happy birthday Ciorsdah!


Don't worry marriedtomm I don't know how to do that either, lol

Ohana Sam you just rock, well done!!!


----------



## married2mm

OhanaSam said:


> Weighed myself earlier and I've lost 2lbs  I guess just cutting back on junk food really does help, considering I've not done any extra exercise yet. Although I may have sweated some of it off at the ridiculously warm gig I went to on Tuesday



well done-that's fab


----------



## married2mm

Magic Megadegs said:


> Don't worry marriedtomm I don't know how to do that either, lol
> 
> 
> thanks, glad i'm not the only one!


----------



## arieliwish

Well done everyone! 

I've lost 4lbs so far but was hindered by our London weekend so happy with that. Have an Achilles problem just now and been told to rest it and use ibuprofen gel so that's stopped the exercise plan for a bit. If anyone has any suggestions re Achilles help I'd very much appreciate it! 

Keep going!


----------



## Ciorsdah

I popped my Achilles many years ago *hugs* totally understand the frustrations with it. 

Rest rest rest it and gentle exercise. Upper body can still be worked on, lateral raises/ push-ups (on knees)/ over head pressing etc. 

Building and toning muscle will boost the metabolism no matter which muscles you work and it will keep you active . Forthe leg gentle walking daily but resting as much as possible.  

Hope it gets better!!


----------



## arieliwish

Ciorsdah said:


> I popped my Achilles many years ago *hugs* totally understand the frustrations with it.
> 
> Rest rest rest it and gentle exercise. Upper body can still be worked on, lateral raises/ push-ups (on knees)/ over head pressing etc.
> 
> Building and toning muscle will boost the metabolism no matter which muscles you work and it will keep you active . Forthe leg gentle walking daily but resting as much as possible.
> 
> Hope it gets better!!



Thank you! It's not as bad as it could be so I hope I've caught it in time. The worst I'm experiencing is a severe nipping sensation if I walk too far or too fast. Not pleasant but manageable. With trips to DLP and WDW in the next 9 months I really want it to get better! (And lose weight of course, which is why I'm on this thread!)


----------



## xxpeplyxx

arieliwish said:
			
		

> Well done everyone!
> 
> I've lost 4lbs so far but was hindered by our London weekend so happy with that. Have an Achilles problem just now and been told to rest it and use ibuprofen gel so that's stopped the exercise plan for a bit. If anyone has any suggestions re Achilles help I'd very much appreciate it!
> 
> Keep going!



Wow that's a good amount to loose after a weekend in london! I'd gain like 4lbs 

I gained 3 and a half the week before last as I had a weekend away at Alton towers! No healthy food at all there! But had a good weekend away! You Only live once right! On a plus note I lost 2 and a half this week so can't complain! 

So far my weight loss total is 3 stone, still have at least a couple of stone to go! I have no real target just when I feel comfortable with the way I look  

Good luck to everyone on their weight loss for Disney! Exciting stuff!


----------



## Rain

I am somewhat useless at present!!

I have not managed to even start a diet. One of the problems being that I had my gall bladder out a couple of months ago. I feel sick unless I eat often. Fruit does not take it away only carbs I am afraid.
I have been swimming three times a week but somehow I have got to diet.
We have brought forward our trip from November to May.
Need some motivation and some pixie dust!!!

Well done to everyone else who has managed to lose.


----------



## OhanaSam

I definitely need some motivation too, I've been starting tomorrow for about a year haha

Well do d to everyone on their losses so far ^_^


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Hiya, did not post on Friday at the 37 weeks to go mark as stayed the same AGAIN and was sulking, lol! This morning however (Sunday) I appear to have lost 3 pounds so not quite sure what is going on there! Now have 45 pounds to go xxx 

Lets have a brilliant week this week, one day at a time xxx


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Stayed the same this week x Hope people have had a better week than me xxx


----------



## Ciorsdah

Hey everyone!! Busy week but pleased to report im down 2ins from my hips!!!! 

Hope you are all well


----------



## married2mm

Magic Megadegs said:


> Hiya, did not post on Friday at the 37 weeks to go mark as stayed the same AGAIN and was sulking, lol! This morning however (Sunday) I appear to have lost 3 pounds so not quite sure what is going on there! Now have 45 pounds to go xxx
> 
> Lets have a brilliant week this week, one day at a time xxx



i've been sulking too!
not had any chocolate or diet coke as per doctors orders, but actually gained weight?! 

i can only hope it's the new meds, and eventually it will level out.

don't question your weight loss, just go with it-fab.


----------



## married2mm

Magic Megadegs said:


> Stayed the same this week x Hope people have had a better week than me xxx



to remain is not to gain!!


----------



## married2mm

Ciorsdah said:


> Hey everyone!! Busy week but pleased to report im down 2ins from my hips!!!!
> 
> Hope you are all well



wow- 2 inches is a big difference- well done!


----------



## OhanaSam

Ciorsdah said:


> Hey everyone!! Busy week but pleased to report im down 2ins from my hips!!!!
> 
> Hope you are all well



Wow well done you!

I think I lost about half a pound this week haha the scale keeps flipping between 2 and 3 so I'm not sure I've noticed my legs starting to slim down a bit too


----------



## Ciorsdah

Well done everyone!!

I often find that I can stay the same for days and days, then suddenly something happens, I loose a LB or a cm from somewhere - not sure if its the over all effect of the excercise and the healthy eating just hitting at the same time!!

I'm still 11months away from my departure date  (seems AGES) but hopefully I will be able to remove around 2lbs per month for the next 6 months (thats my plan) then aim to maintain my weight until I leave, should mean that I'm well into healthy habits before I head Stateside


----------



## sovietsong

Hi all , I've been doing weight watchers since June and lost 2 stone but have found it a struggle , I've got another 2 stone to lose -ive got till april -and I'm giving the 5:2 eat,fast live longer diet a try ,1st week I've lost 4lbs has any one else tried this one ?


----------



## clephen

Hi everyone,

 I am on a two week naughty streak lol gained 2kg  I hhave to start back on monday now. I lost 20 kg (18kg now lol) & need to lose  20 more to reach my goal weight  still a looooonnnnnngggggg waay to go to disney  (july 2014) so I hope I'll hve done it by then 

goodluck eveyone xoxo,

Claire


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Hi There, lost 2 pounds thus week x 

Time to 'D' Day: 35 weeks
Weight lost: 7 pounds (19 from Jan '12)
Weight still to lose: 42 pounds

Hope everyone doing ok in the run up to Christmas xxx


----------



## phi2012

great to see how well everyone has been doing on here. It's really motivating to see so many people doing so well.  

 Sorry i Haven't been on for a while. Been trialing some new medication and it's been pretty hit and miss and been making me feel pretty rubbish . 

My weightloss over the last few weeks has been ok, either no change or a pound so I've been happy with that. just weighed in today and this week was a 2 pound loss so that was good. If I can keep that up for the next six months I'll be happy, but gotta feeling these tablets im taking will keep making me feel rough and with that hungry so well see if I can keep the weight off.

 I'll try and keep posting in more and look forward to seeing how you are all doing  .


----------



## sovietsong

Posted about 3 weeks ago about the 5:2 eating plan I'm doing , just to let everyone no I've lost 11lbs in 3 weeks on this - delighted with the results so far


----------



## Magic Megadegs

sovietsong said:
			
		

> Posted about 3 weeks ago about the 5:2 eating plan I'm doing , just to let everyone no I've lost 11lbs in 3 weeks on this - delighted with the results so far



Not heard of this one, well done with your weight loss xxx How does this one work?


----------



## sovietsong

Magic Megadegs said:
			
		

> Not heard of this one, well done with your weight loss xxx How does this one work?



In short it's eat normal for 5 days and on 2 days(cant be consecutive)your only allowed 600 calories , there's tons of info on the net if you search for "eat fast and live longer or 5:2 durkan diet , so far it suits me down to the ground as am not denying myself anything especially at the weekend


----------



## katiec

I'm also trying the 5:2 - just completed 1st week & have lost 3lb 
I cannot believe how easy it was - boy I love my food and I hate the being hungry feeling!!! However I can honestly say I did not miss my breakfast at all & didn't feel hungry for more than 5 minutes!!!
I had a crumpet & vlfat cheese triangle mid afternoon with a few tomatoes carrot sticks & then a Sainsburys be good to yourself evening meal with some extra green veg (only because the calories were already counted & I couldn't be bothered!!) 
I shopped at the weekend for my dinners so I didn't have to wander hungry round the shop - plus you just think - that's it that's dinner. It's strange but you just accept that's all your going to have.

After the first day I couldn't believe it but I was actually looking forward to day 2!!!
Here is something i never thought id say - You really don't feel deprived as you chose the days that suit you & it's not 2 days. 

Katie x


----------



## OhanaSam

I was convinced I had put on loads of weight because I'd been eating badly and I'd not weighed myself in ages but checked yesterday and I actually lost 2 pounds  Almost 11 stone now down from 11st 11 a few weeks ago, and I've not really done much other than not eat as much junk food, can't be bothered with diets as with most of them as soon as you stop you'll pile the weight back on.


----------



## hugsy

Ooh, love the sound of this! I have many pounds to lose *whispers* 100 . Don't expect to have all of that gone by the time of our trip at the end of August next year, but am planning to have the bulk of it done away with.
Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Laurafoster

I've got a bit to lose now too.

It would be fair to say I definitely ate for two this pregnancy and put far too much weight on (though I did enjoy every minute of it lol). Two days After Charlie was born in October I had ended up seriously ill with Sepsis. I spent time in Intensive Care and then a high dependency ward. Overall I was in for 2 weeks being pumped full of all sorts of weird and wonderful drugs and in the 13nights I was in I managed to gain a whopping 20lbs on top of the weight I was 2 days after birth.

So all in all I have around 3stone to lose. I'm going to centre parcs for my birthday in March so i would like to have lost a good amount by then.  
I have rejoined Weight Watchers as I managed to lose 3.5 stone on this after the birth of my daughter. I rejoined on Wednesday  28th November after I got the all clear at my 6 week checkup. It is quite soon after having a baby but I plan to just take it slowly for the first few weeks and have a few days (maybe a week) over Xmas lol.

I lost 5lbs in my first week (I always lose a lot on my first week lol). I'm aiming for 1lb to 2lbs a week


----------



## hugsy

Laurafoster said:


> I've got a bit to lose now too.
> 
> It would be fair to say I definitely ate for two this pregnancy and put far too much weight on (though I did enjoy every minute of it lol). Two days After Charlie was born in October I had ended up seriously ill with Sepsis. I spent time in Intensive Care and then a high dependency ward. Overall I was in for 2 weeks being pumped full of all sorts of weird and wonderful drugs and in the 13nights I was in I managed to gain a whopping 20lbs on top of the weight I was 2 days after birth.
> 
> So all in all I have around 3stone to lose. I'm going to centre parcs for my birthday in March so i would like to have lost a good amount by then.
> I have rejoined Weight Watchers as I managed to lose 3.5 stone on this after the birth of my daughter. I rejoined on Wednesday  28th November after I got the all clear at my 6 week checkup. It is quite soon after having a baby but I plan to just take it slowly for the first few weeks and have a few days (maybe a week) over Xmas lol.
> 
> I lost 5lbs in my first week (I always lose a lot on my first week lol). I'm aiming for 1lb to 2lbs a week



Laura, I'm doing Weight Watchers too  I won't say how many times I've rejoined but my head seems to be in the right place this time! Best of luck, hope you're feeling well


----------



## clephen

ok so i started watching what I eat again. I weighed myself yesterday and hadn't realised i had gained ALOT. So back to green smoothie mornings, tropical smoothies afternoons and chicken nd veg dinners lol xD... I know i still have 1 yr 6 months to go to disney but i really want to look and feel mt best ... Hope u all are having a great day


----------



## Ciorsdah

How is everyone getting on? Weighed myself today and lost 1lb!!

A bit disheartening but we will all get there


----------



## Laurafoster

Ciorsdah said:
			
		

> How is everyone getting on? Weighed myself today and lost 1lb!!
> 
> A bit disheartening but we will all get there



1lb is good. Slow and steady gives you more chance of keeping it all off.

I lost 2lbs this week bringing my total to 7lbs. Only another 2.5stone to go LOL


----------



## sovietsong

4th week in for me on the 5:2 diet and lost another 2lbs this week -13lbs in total in 4 weeks - my jeans are finally back to fitting me ) just another 14 to go for my holiday goal in April


----------



## hugsy

Lost 5lbs this week  Not too shabby..only 95 to go  Hope everyone else who weighed in today is happy!


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Excellent job x Suspect I will not have good news on the scales tomorrow x


----------



## kellea04

I'm trying to lose weight for my hols. I'm starting jan and probably have around 4 stone to lose. We go in August si I haven't got a chance but I'm going to try and do my best. 
Will definitely subscribe to this thread. 
Good Luck everyone


----------



## Laurafoster

kellea04 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to lose weight for my hols. I'm starting jan and probably have around 4 stone to lose. We go in August si I haven't got a chance but I'm going to try and do my best.
> Will definitely subscribe to this thread.
> Good Luck everyone



I used to think exactly the same but last time when I decided to lose weight it just "clicked" and I got to my goal weight. Took me a while but I think slowly is the best way to go as its more likely to stay off.




I  really enjoyed being pregnant this year it i think I possibly took the eating for 2 think a little too seriously. Lol!

However I have lost 10lbs since I rejoined WW so I have made a good start. I have no intention of dieting of Xmas but am going to np be sensible and tr not to gain back too much.

Have a good Christmas everyone!!


----------



## kellea04

Laurafoster said:


> I used to think exactly the same but last time when I decided to lose weight it just "clicked" and I got to my goal weight. Took me a while but I think slowly is the best way to go as its more likely to stay off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  really enjoyed being pregnant this year it i think I possibly took the eating for 2 think a little too seriously. Lol!
> 
> However I have lost 10lbs since I rejoined WW so I have made a good start. I have no intention of dieting of Xmas but am going to np be sensible and tr not to gain back too much.
> 
> Have a good Christmas everyone!!



That's exactly what I plan to do, slowly 
Well done on your weight loss x


----------



## kellea04

deno said:


> Crikey, a weight loss thread! Planning to the n'th degree.
> 
> Every time I plan to go to Orlando with my family I say 'THIS TIME i'm gonna get to my ideal weight' It never seems to pan out. However, I was there on a work trip in 2007 and actually was at my goal weight. Going to Abercrombie and Fitch and looking good in decent fitting clothes was such a buzz. I was over there again as part of work last May and trying on those same clothes was a little disheartening to say the least ;-) A big part of going there for me was always to go out with a semi-empty suitcase and coming back with a full case of new clothes.
> 
> So...the race is on for August 2013... 50lbs to lose....i'm gonna do it...
> 
> There, i've said it on a public forum...there's no going back now ;-)
> 
> Wish me luck




Good luck, I think I have around the same  xx


----------



## Magic Megadegs

deno said:
			
		

> Crikey, a weight loss thread! Planning to the n'th degree.
> 
> Every time I plan to go to Orlando with my family I say 'THIS TIME i'm gonna get to my ideal weight' It never seems to pan out. However, I was there on a work trip in 2007 and actually was at my goal weight. Going to Abercrombie and Fitch and looking good in decent fitting clothes was such a buzz. I was over there again as part of work last May and trying on those same clothes was a little disheartening to say the least ;-) A big part of going there for me was always to go out with a semi-empty suitcase and coming back with a full case of new clothes.
> 
> So...the race is on for August 2013... 50lbs to lose....i'm gonna do it...
> 
> There, i've said it on a public forum...there's no going back now ;-)
> 
> Wish me luck



Demo welcome aboard! Sounds like we are in the same boat, same travel month and roughly the same amount of weight to lose!


----------



## kellea04

It's a deal


----------



## Magic Megadegs

deno said:
			
		

> Thanks. So, we got kellea04, magic megadegs and myself, 50lbs in 32 weeks.
> 
> With a bit (lot) of dedication that's possible....
> 
> If you do it, i'll buy you both a cinammon roll in Magic Kingdom (hopefully still at the Bakery once it becomes a Starbucks......
> 
> 1 week today let's post updates ;-)
> 
> D



Deal!!!


----------



## married2mm

I've not been here for a while, as rather than losing weight- I've been gaining!

not really the food as such being an issue,maybe slightly too many carbs, but predominantly the silly meds I'm on.

I'm currently weaning myself off one lot (under hospital supervision),next appointment in 7 weeks time,so I would dearly love to at least lose a few pounds by then (20 in total to delete).

I shall return here also,in one weeks time with you guys,and hopefully we'll all have good news.


----------



## OhanaSam

Not posted in here for a while because we've not been home for the past week, I think I'm afraid to weigh myself after everything I've eaten over Christmas Taking 2 more days off then starting New Year's Day it's all systems go, no more junk food and lots more exercise.


----------



## bee86

Hey guys!!! Loving all the determination going on on here!! Like Ohanasam im going to start new years day as well, have about 24 weeks to disney with a week in chicago in march....hoping for at least 2 stone gone by disney so to be exact I would like 33lbs gone by june.......let the hard work commence. 
Going to try to be a bit less "its christmas so I can eat what i like" from tomorrow. 

We can totally do this


----------



## sandshal

Can I join the party please?  Started diet yesterday

20lbs to loose by 21st May then as importantly, keep off until 20 th July.

Sharon xxx


----------



## sandshal

deno said:
			
		

> OK, here we go after 1st week:
> 
> Total To Lose by August 7th: 51.6
> Lost This Week: 6.1
> lbs remaining: 45.6
> 
> 31 weeks to go!
> 
> avg lbs to lose per week: 1.5
> 
> Now, I expect that to slow down considerably next week (I hope so anyway!) and I expect that's from the excesses of Christmas as I started this on Boxing Day. But i'm now up and running which is the main part...
> 
> Good luck everyone as I know most of you will be starting this today. I think posting on a public forum will really give me a good push to get this done.
> 
> Dene



6.1 lbs that's excellent work .... Hope I can do the same :0)


----------



## paul_toria96

Hi guys, I'm joining you, I have 74lb to loose before I go to meet Stitch again, I know I have over a year but I need this time,

Good luck to everyone, my weigh in will be Thursdays


----------



## married2mm

deno said:


> OK, here we go after 1st week:
> 
> Total To Lose by August 7th: 51.6
> Lost This Week: 6.1
> lbs remaining: 45.6
> 
> 31 weeks to go!
> 
> avg lbs to lose per week: 1.5
> 
> Now, I expect that to slow down considerably next week (I hope so anyway!) and I expect that's from the excesses of Christmas as I started this on Boxing Day. But i'm now up and running which is the main part...
> 
> Good luck everyone as I know most of you will be starting this today. I think posting on a public forum will really give me a good push to get this done.
> 
> Dene



that's a wonderful start- well done!


----------



## married2mm

so, I've not be anywhere near perfect,but tried hard  went out for lunch yesterday,no starter,no dessert,just the main course- lost a pound.
I'm happy with this,as I struggle to lose weight,and slowly but surely would do me fine.
therefore,1 down,19 to go!


----------



## married2mm

deno said:


> Well done. I'll be more than happy to lose 1lb per week on a regular basis once everything starts levelling out. I figure that's a healthy amount to lose.
> 
> How many weeks do you have to your holiday?



we have 31 weeks tomorrow,can't wait.
it's our longest trip yet,17 nights,and also probably our last for a while  
as I'm no longer working,dd wants to go abroad with uni and our little house could use some tlc! so it's extra important to shift flabby bits.


----------



## OhanaSam

I finally weighed myself, and only put on a pound over Christmas  Was planning to finally start using the rowing machine we bought months ago when i got home from work today, but the flu seems to have finally caught me so exercise will have to wait a little longer lol

Also, thinking of changing my weight loss target because if I lose another 25lbs like I originally wanted to then I would be just over 9st, which might be a bit too low considering I'm 5'8


----------



## pascalstongue

I'm joining in! We go in just over 17 weeks so I have set a target of 1lb a week. I would like to loose about 1 1/2 stone in total but I thought that was a bit optimistic in the time I have left.
On day two my will power is holding up, not sure how long it will last... .


----------



## married2mm

pascalstongue said:


> I'm joining in! We go in just over 17 weeks so I have set a target of 1lb a week. I would like to loose about 1 1/2 stone in total but I thought that was a bit optimistic in the time I have left.
> On day two my will power is holding up, not sure how long it will last... .



good going so far!


----------



## stba2006

Hope you don't ind but can i join please.  I found the last time i did this it was a big help.

Well in 2011 i had a big dieting year and lost over 54lbs.  Unfortunatley last year i have put some of it back on due to an operation on my abdomen which meant i couldnt exercise but kept on eating 

So I am starting the diet again this week and need to loose 28lbs.  I'm not going to WDW until next year but I am going on a special weekend in May so may goal is for the beginning of May.

My weigh in day will be Friday.


----------



## married2mm

stba2006 said:


> Hope you don't ind but can i join please.  I found the last time i did this it was a big help.
> 
> Well in 2011 i had a big dieting year and lost over 54lbs.  Unfortunatley last year i have put some of it back on due to an operation on my abdomen which meant i couldnt exercise but kept on eating
> 
> So I am starting the diet again this week and need to loose 28lbs.  I'm not going to WDW until next year but I am going on a special weekend in May so may goal is for the beginning of May.
> 
> My weigh in day will be Friday.



hope you are feeling ok now.
eating is never a problem for me either 

good luck for May.


----------



## OhanaSam

Thought I'd share something that I came across on Tumblr. If you're one of those people who knows that you're losing weight but you can't see it, then take a photo of yourself as you are now, then every 2-3 weeks take another one in the same pose and you'll be able to see the difference and feel much better about your weightloss


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Ok so I started this thread way back full of good intentions! It worked, I lost a bit of weight but (as my yo yo dieting goes) I put it back on again. So, New Year, new beginnings. We have had a crazy house of sickness over the past 7 days, dd, ds and dh! 

But, I start in the morning. I have planned meals all week and I only have 30 weeks to go until D Day! My intention is to weigh in on Fridays as we leave on a Friday so this will be a slightly curtailed week. To get to my overall goal I need to lose 3 stone and 10 pounds or 52 pounds!!! A bit of a big ask in 30 weeks but 45 would be wonderful, a clean 1.5 pounds per week! 

I help out at a weight watchers class so will be back on it ASAP. I know we have quite a few lovely ladies and gents on here who are at various stages of their weight loss journey and I wish you all luck and look forward to hearing about you shrinking steadily over the next few weeks and months! 

Weeks to D day: 30
Pounds to lose: 52

BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## sandshal

OhanaSam said:
			
		

> Thought I'd share something that I came across on Tumblr. If you're one of those people who knows that you're losing weight but you can't see it, then take a photo of yourself as you are now, then every 2-3 weeks take another one in the same pose and you'll be able to see the difference and feel much better about your weightloss



Where do I find this?


----------



## OhanaSam

sandshal said:


> Where do I find this?



There are a few weight loss blogs on tumblr where people post before, during and after photos over a few months and the difference in some of them is insane. I think the fact that it's people posting photos of themselves rather than a weight loss ad posting an after picture of a person who probably isn't the one in the before is quite encouraging 

This is just one of them, there are loads more:
http://beforeandafterfatlosspics.tumblr.com/


----------



## sandshal

OhanaSam said:
			
		

> There are a few weight loss blogs on tumblr where people post before, during and after photos over a few months and the difference in some of them is insane. I think the fact that it's people posting photos of themselves rather than a weight loss ad posting an after picture of a person who probably isn't the one in the before is quite encouraging
> 
> This is just one of them, there are loads more:
> http://beforeandafterfatlosspics.tumblr.com/



Thank you I'll take a look


----------



## married2mm

hi everyone,
hope you are all we'll.

so,week 2 and naughty body didn't want to let go of any weight,but have lost 1% body fat,so I'll happily go with that reduction.
hopefully next week will delete lbs.


----------



## pascalstongue

Hope everyone is doing ok so far. It's the end of week one and I have lost five pounds this week which I am more than happy with!

12(ish)lbs to go!


----------



## OhanaSam

pascalstongue said:


> Hope everyone is doing ok so far. It's the end of week one and I have lost five pounds this week which I am more than happy with!
> 
> 12(ish)lbs to go!



Wow that's amazing well done. What did you do to lose that much??


----------



## tonijo

Please can i join?i have 3 stone to lose before August,and i am joining Slimming World on Friday,so if that is ok i will use that as my weigh-in day!!
We go to DLP for 3 nights on the 17th of this month,which although i am looking forward to it,it isn,t going to be great for the old diet,but if i dont start now i know i never will and i am not going to be feeling unhappy with myself this August!!


----------



## OhanaSam

deno said:


> Way I look at it....even if you just do an average of 1lb per week you'll still feel loads better come August than you do now!



I'd be delighted with 1lb a week! I only realised earlier that it's only 16 weeks till we go, so If I only lost 1lb a week that would still be just over a stone


----------



## married2mm

deno said:


> Well done on the body fat loss....all good...
> 
> Thought i'd posted this this morning but must not have....
> 
> Total To Lose by August 7th: 51.6
> Lost This Week: 1.0
> lbs remaining: 44.6
> 
> 30 weeks to go!
> 
> avg lbs to lose per week: 1.49
> 
> Quite happy with a 1lb loss this week '*** been a bit naughty this past couple of days. Ate out and TGI Fridays last night goodness knows why....it's always disgusting... slightly better in the USA but only marginally ;-)
> 
> Onwards to week 3...
> 
> good luck all...



hi dene,

well done to you too!
one pound is great,you'll be carrying around that backpack,with no issues whatsoever!

we went to Frankie&bennys last week,not quite low fat either,but it was ds birthday,and very nice.never been to tgi Friday's though,not fancied it.
good luck for next week.


----------



## married2mm

pascalstongue said:


> Hope everyone is doing ok so far. It's the end of week one and I have lost five pounds this week which I am more than happy with!
> 
> 12(ish)lbs to go!



fantastic weight loss,well done!


----------



## paul_toria96

I maintained this week  really happy with this as not been very good (Pizza Hut last night) and been eating 4 meals a day due to antibiotics.

MFP really helps 

Good luck everyone


----------



## tonijo

A cinnamon roll sounds good
I really want to stick to this as i feel so uncomfortable now and i don't want the way i feel to spoil the holiday in August,just going to plan some menus as i think that will be the key ..fingers crossed anyway..


----------



## married2mm

tonijo said:


> Please can i join?i have 3 stone to lose before August,and i am joining Slimming World on Friday,so if that is ok i will use that as my weigh-in day!!
> We go to DLP for 3 nights on the 17th of this month,which although i am looking forward to it,it isn,t going to be great for the old diet,but if i dont start now i know i never will and i am not going to be feeling unhappy with myself this August!!



hi,welcome!

hope all goes ok on Friday at sw.
good luck with your weight loss.


----------



## married2mm

paul_toria96 said:


> I maintained this week  really happy with this as not been very good (Pizza Hut last night) and been eating 4 meals a day due to antibiotics.
> 
> MFP really helps
> 
> Good luck everyone



maintain is not a gain,so all good,especially if you've been poorly.
hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## pascalstongue

OhanaSam said:
			
		

> Wow that's amazing well done. What did you do to lose that much??



Been calorie counting on My Fitness Pal. I think it just goes to show how much crud I was eating before!


----------



## tonijo

Right,i have been to get weighed(yikes!!)i have bought some recipe books and am ready to start


----------



## Laurafoster

Just realised I haven't updated in a little while. I was a bit naughty over Christmas, and then came down with A bad case of food poisoning, which whilst awful made me lose the lbs I've gained over Xmas. (Every cloud and that)

My total weight loss is now 13lbs


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Well stayed the same which is a bit gutting! Just joined Slimming World online on weds following recommendations from friends and an living it managed three days so far but will weigh in again next week x Fingers crossed I will have good news then!


----------



## sandshal

Sorry for the lack of updates, weighed in last Tuesday ........ All good so far :0)

Start weight 10 Stone 5 1/2 lb
Weigh in 10 stone 1/2 lb
Loss 5 lb

Hoping next Tuesday will be as positive!

Good luck everybody


----------



## Ciorsdah

Righty my vital stats as of today:

Weight 67.5kg (10st 8lbs)
Waist: 28ins
Hip: 41ins

Body fat % 31.6%
Fat weight: 21.3kg 
Lean weight: 46.2kg


----------



## married2mm

well done guys- food poisoning not the best way to go though!

I've lost 1/2 a pound this week,if I can keep losing/maintaining I'll be happy.
just don't want to gain anymore- ever!


----------



## crabbie1

Lost 2.5 my first week just cutting out all the rubbish. Xx11.5 to go


----------



## Laurafoster

Not quite sure how but I lost 4lbs this week so I'm very happy. Won't count on a big loss next week though.

Well done everyone


----------



## xxpeplyxx

So thought I'd give an update I lost 6 pounds this week!  yay me! 

My start weight 17 stone 2lbs 

7 months on I weigh

13 stone 13lbs 

So all in all things are great I've been big for as long as I can remember, and the last time I saw that number on the scales I was about 15! So it feels real good and I can honestly say I have a figure  have set my new target at slimming world now to 12stone 7lbs fingers crossed I reach that target by end of march I'm hoping for!


----------



## xxpeplyxx

deno said:


> That's absolutely amazing! Well done you!
> 
> Hope I can get that kind of loss in the next 6 months.



Thanks it's been quite easy actually slimming world has been fab! And I think paying £5 per week makes me want to loose the weight haha! I'm like I'm no way paying £5 to gain weight! And you can eat soooo much it's kinda crazy but obviously works! Another reason - I have Disney on the brain, loose weight for Disney world is all I keep thinking! If I could loose all my weight before then which I think is doable I will be able to wear a bikini for the first time in my life, which really would be awesome, if not at least a very nice tankini. So I think having a lot of reasons to want to loose the weight certainly helps! And when people tell you that you look fantastic that's nice, for the first time this Christmas my family were telling me how amazing I look rather than telling me I'm fat and (my most hated comment that they always made) "wouldn't you want to look as beautiful as your cousin". Was nice that the tables has turned, she put on weight and I've lost loads *happy times*

Next thing on my list is once I've recovered from my surgery which I had last Wednesday I shall join the gym  as if I were to exercise the weight would fall off again so another boost will be great!


----------



## Magic Megadegs

xxpeplyxx said:
			
		

> Thanks it's been quite easy actually slimming world has been fab! And I think paying £5 per week makes me want to loose the weight haha! I'm like I'm no way paying £5 to gain weight! And you can eat soooo much it's kinda crazy but obviously works! Another reason - I have Disney on the brain, loose weight for Disney world is all I keep thinking! If I could loose all my weight before then which I think is doable I will be able to wear a bikini for the first time in my life, which really would be awesome, if not at least a very nice tankini. So I think having a lot of reasons to want to loose the weight certainly helps! And when people tell you that you look fantastic that's nice, for the first time this Christmas my family were telling me how amazing I look rather than telling me I'm fat and (my most hated comment that they always made) "wouldn't you want to look as beautiful as your cousin". Was nice that the tables has turned, she put on weight and I've lost loads *happy times*
> 
> Next thing on my list is once I've recovered from my surgery which I had last Wednesday I shall join the gym  as if I were to exercise the weight would fall off again so another boost will be great!



Wow, that's an amazing accomplishment, well done you! 

I am on week 2 on slimming world (lost 2.5 on my Tuesday weigh in, online). I have to say I am loving it so far x I have my Disney weigh in tomorrow so should fingers crossed see a loss !

Did you have weeks in your journey where you didn't lose or only lost a little? 

So pleased for you x When do you go to Disney???


----------



## Magic Megadegs

xxpeplyxx said:
			
		

> rather than telling me I'm fat and (my most hated comment that they always made) "wouldn't you want to look as beautiful as your cousin". Was nice that the tables has turned, she put on weight and I've lost loads *happy



OMG that is awful!!! Just re read that comment!!!


----------



## sandshal

Quick update after Tuesdays weigh in.

Start Weight 10 Stone 5 1/2 lbs
First week - lost 5 lbs
Second week - lost 3.5 lbs
Weight now 9 Stone 11lb

Total loss so far 8 1/2 lbs .................. 11 1/2 lbs to go


----------



## OhanaSam

sandshal said:


> Quick update after Tuesdays weigh in.
> 
> Start Weight 10 Stone 5 1/2 lbs
> First week - lost 5 lbs
> Second week - lost 3.5 lbs
> Weight now 9 Stone 11lb
> 
> Total loss so far 8 1/2 lbs .................. 11 1/2 lbs to go



9stone 11lb is tiny I'd love to weigh that much..or little haha


----------



## Magic Megadegs

sandshal said:
			
		

> Quick update after Tuesdays weigh in.
> 
> Start Weight 10 Stone 5 1/2 lbs
> First week - lost 5 lbs
> Second week - lost 3.5 lbs
> Weight now 9 Stone 11lb
> 
> Total loss so far 8 1/2 lbs .................. 11 1/2 lbs to go



Wow they're huge losses! What have you been doing???


----------



## Davscotcar

Update from me:

Started weight loss August 2012 for June/July 2013 trip to the World!


Starting Weight 15 stone 3 lb
Starting Waist 42

Current Weight 13 stone 0 lb
Current Waist 36


Not setting a target so not to disappoint if i don't reach target, but very happy with the loss so far.


----------



## Magic Megadegs

D day weigh in...


28 weeks to go
4.25 pounds lost, woop!!!
46.75 pounds to go

Loving Slimming World


----------



## married2mm

wow,well done everyone.
fantastic results.


----------



## sandshal

OhanaSam said:
			
		

> 9stone 11lb is tiny I'd love to weigh that much..or little haha



Not when you're 5 ft nothing with size 2 feet lol!


----------



## sandshal

Magic Megadegs said:
			
		

> Wow they're huge losses! What have you been doing???



I've tried so many diets, mostly weight watchers and calorie counting ..... Went down to 8 5 in 2008 on the old weight watchers programme but put it all back on after about 10 months then failed miserably on the new plan since.

My sister has a health and diet Facebook page "makethechanges" to be honest as it's my sister I've taken little interest, anyhow to cut a long story short she left me a few packs of a protein shake called shakeology before she went back to the states in the New Year.  I was desperate to lose weight for the holiday so I had one each morning instead of breakfast, low and behold, instead of grabbing my lunch at 10.00 am I've found it really does satisfy me till lunchtime.

My sister tells me she cannot sell it to the UK but I have noticed it is available on EBay ..... I should add all other meals and snacks are sensible and healthy.

Two small pieces of advice I can give is download "myfitnesspal" app and start logging your calories, it's completely free and incredibly useful and if you need a little help click on my sisters Facebook page (apologies if I shouldn't post this but I'm usually her biggest cynic and it really has helped me)


----------



## Laurafoster

Has been hard this week with being stuck in with the snow. But I managed to lose 1lb  

My total is now 18lbs lost and its another 3lbs until I hit my first WW target of losing 10% of my start weight.


----------



## married2mm

Laurafoster said:


> Has been hard this week with being stuck in with the snow. But I managed to lose 1lb
> 
> My total is now 18lbs lost and its another 3lbs until I hit my first WW target of losing 10% of my start weight.



you're doing great,well done.

I've lost 1lb this week also,really pleased.


----------



## sal1309

Just thought I would say hi, we booked our wdw holiday a couple of days ago. We go 28th October for 2 weeks so approximately 39 weeks to go 

I have been trying to diet for the last few years but this is giving me the extra push. I quit smoking in September and have piled the weight on.

I have started today using the my fitness pal app so will give it a go.

I would love to loose at least 2 stone I am a big girl weighing in at 100kg  cannot believe how much I have put on.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## sandshal

Hope you like my fitness pal ... It's a superb app and best of all its free .... Interesting to see just how many calories are in everything we eat.

I tried the new weight watchers plan this time last  year and only lost 7 lbs in 7 weeks, this time 11 lbs in 3 weeks.  Don't lose heart the more you have to lose the quicker it should come off xxx


----------



## OhanaSam

I didn't lose anything this week due to going home for 5 days and my mum constantly trying to make me eat lol, but I didn't gain anything either so not too bad. I've also FINALLY started exercising again, going to start properly running once the snow/ice buggers off


----------



## tonijo

Well i have been to SW and have been weighed and have stayed the same!I am happy with this though as we went to DLP last week and got stranded there due to the snow,so not much healthy choices were made...Focused now , so want to say 3lb next week


----------



## married2mm

tonijo said:


> Well i have been to SW and have been weighed and have stayed the same!I am happy with this though as we went to DLP last week and got stranded there due to the snow,so not much healthy choices were made...Focused now , so want to say 3lb next week



that's most impressive after an extended trip to dlp.
good luck for next week.


----------



## married2mm

deno said:


> Total To Lose by August 7th: 51.6
> Lost This Week: 1.9
> lbs remaining: 42.1
> 
> 28 weeks to go!
> 
> avg lbs to lose per week: 1.50
> 
> Oooh, my average to lose per weeks is coming  down
> 
> Hope you're all doing OK. It's tough not to keep dipping into the biscuits and chocolate but definitely gonna be worth it



well done dene.
I'm not into cake or biscuits,but chocolate is my weakness too,as you say,it'll all be worth it.


----------



## Magic Megadegs

27 weeks to go 0.75 pounds lost. That's 5 pounds in the last three weeks. Not overwhelming but I'll take that!!!


----------



## Ciorsdah

I've just weighed myself. 2 wks on my new Paleo eating lifestyle and I've lost 2.4lbs  

I'm down to 146.7lbs, 9 months left to lose 8lbs and get up to standard for the food and wine half marathon woohooo!!


----------



## Ciorsdah

Everyone is doing really well, it's the small changes that really do make the biggest difference to weight and health. 

If you have a chocolate weakness try caco nibs. They are part of the plant that produces coco, they have a texture like a nut but taste like dark chocolate. Very yummy and rich so you can't eat too many of them at a time.


----------



## saddler andy

I weighed myself after christmas 12st 2lbs THE most I have ever weighed. 

I have been using the Insanity DVD to work out. 

I am on day 18 now, now weigh 11st 6lbs, delighted with my progress!


----------



## married2mm

saddler andy said:


> I weighed myself after christmas 12st 2lbs THE most I have ever weighed.
> 
> I have been using the Insanity DVD to work out.
> 
> I am on day 18 now, now weigh 11st 6lbs, delighted with my progress!



wow- in 18days that's amazing- you should be absolutely delighted.


----------



## married2mm

deno said:


> last week I thought "absolutely NO cheating this week". I've had breakfast, lunch, dinner and nothing in between but a mueller light yoghurt and it's worked.... Good luck everyone, posting on here and reading everyone's progress is really helping me so THANK YOU!
> 
> Total To Lose by August 7th: 51.6
> Lost This Week: 5.9
> lbs remaining: 36.2
> 
> 27 weeks to go!
> 
> avg lbs to lose per week: 1.34
> 
> My average is coming down nicely, i'm going to push hard to try and get it to less than 1lb per week average and have a nice, healthy, countdown to WDW '13.



what a great weight loss dene,that's definitely boosted your statistics! 
it helps me too coming on here.

I'm happy to report I've lost 1.5 lbs this week,which I'm thrilled with also.


----------



## OhanaSam

Just weighed myself and lost 1lb which is better than nothing  Also updated my weight loss ticker because it was wrong and I've changed my goal weight because it was a bit too low for my height.

Due to snow/wind/rain I've been running laps around the living room because it's far too horrible outside I've also been doing a squat challenge which I recommend to anyone who wants to tone their legs and bum, it's painful but definitely worth it!


----------



## Laurafoster

Another 2lbs for me this week so I'm happy  another 1lb and I will have reached my first weight watchers target of losing 10% of my start weight.


----------



## pascalstongue

Well done to everyone. You seem to be doing really well.

I have fallen off the wagon these last two weeks, using my birthday as an excuse. I have managed not to put on though so it could have been far worse. Will be back to it with a vengeance tomorrow.


----------



## Wills Mom

Ok so having put on almost a stone in a month I'm wondering can I join you guys? I'm 30, had my first child last Feb and just got lazy after I had him! My goal is to lose about 12-15lbs which will bring me back to my pre-baby size (hopefully!!) I downloaded My Fitness Pal app yesterday and have been serious today about calorie counting and getting a little exercise! Hoping you guys can keep me on the straight and narrow otherwise I doubt I'll be hitting the pool in May! Any one got tips on how to stay motivated? I find I'm just so tired once DS goes to bed its not long before I follow his lead!!


----------



## married2mm

Wills Mom said:


> Ok so having put on almost a stone in a month I'm wondering can I join you guys? I'm 30, had my first child last Feb and just got lazy after I had him! My goal is to lose about 12-15lbs which will bring me back to my pre-baby size (hopefully!!) I downloaded My Fitness Pal app yesterday and have been serious today about calorie counting and getting a little exercise! Hoping you guys can keep me on the straight and narrow otherwise I doubt I'll be hitting the pool in May! Any one got tips on how to stay motivated? I find I'm just so tired once DS goes to bed its not long before I follow his lead!!



Welcome-little bundles of joy take their toll on our bodies and our minds!
We are doing quite well here,supporting each other.
Just chime in at any time,if your motivation dips,and someone will keep you trucking.
Sleep is just as important as food,so if you're tired,just go with it.
Hopefully once you're eating well,and exercising you may find you feel more energized.
I've read of lots of success with my fitness pal- so go for it,and good luck.


----------



## tinkerpea

Hi all I think I've been in denial about my weight lol for a while now!
Most people on here know I was very seriously sick but after having my 6 month post op app. im feeling much better, (well apart from the odd infection,and migraine ) 

Anyways I can officially now not fit in my jeans!!!
I'm 5ft tall always been slim but curvy ( 34d bust) and normally around the 8stone 6/10 lbs mark but after only eating ice-cream and surgery stuff due to opiates I've put on over a stone  

I know it may not sound much but at 5ft Nothing lol it's really showing I refuse also to have to buy bigger clothes and the boys are poking my tummy and saying I got fatter! " love kids" since I can't officially plan when we go next due to posting I want to lose it incase the house sells and we go quicker or we get posted to the states  this yr which is very possible


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Morning all x 2.5 pounds lost this week which is 7.5 in the past 4 weeks.

26 weeks to go
43.5 pounds to lose

Hope you have all had good weeks


----------



## Ciorsdah

That's really WELLDONE!! 


Everyone here is doing amazingly well


----------



## married2mm

Ciorsdah said:


> That's really WELLDONE!!
> 
> 
> Everyone here is doing amazingly well



I second this.

Looking forward to having hips and dips rather than lumps and bumps!


----------



## pampat

I'm having a dinner party tonight!  However it is for the other WW clerks at my meeting.  I've got a starter for 5 pts, a main for 8 pts and a dessert for 3 points.  It sounds mean, but they will thank me at the scales next Wednesday!!!

Pam


----------



## Laurafoster

pampat said:
			
		

> I'm having a dinner party tonight!  However it is for the other WW clerks at my meeting.  I've got a starter for 5 pts, a main for 8 pts and a dessert for 3 points.  It sounds mean, but they will thank me at the scales next Wednesday!!!
> 
> Pam



Sounds interesting, what have you got?


----------



## Wills Mom

Magic Megadegs said:
			
		

> Morning all x 2.5 pounds lost this week which is 7.5 in the past 4 weeks.
> 
> 26 weeks to go
> 43.5 pounds to lose
> 
> Hope you have all had good weeks



Absolutely massive well done!! That is a great achievement!


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Thank you all x Lots going on at the moment x Have surgery coming up in the next week ish but still not sure what they are doing as had an MRI today and meet with the consultant next week to discuss options x Hopefully the worry will burn some fat off! There has to be a silver lining!

Good luck all this week x


----------



## pampat

Laurafoster said:


> Sounds interesting, what have you got?



Sorry, thought I'd answered this yesterday.  We had mushroom soufles to start on leaves, then smoked haddock with roast tomatoes and spinach (and then WW chips for those that wanted) followed by hedgerow jelly.  It was all great, everyone enjoyed the food and a good time was had by all.

Pam


----------



## Wills Mom

So in an effort to change my life I did a 20 minute intense cardio workout mailed to me by a friend. Lets just say my legs and arms are feeling it right now! Also instead of pushing DS in his buggy I wore him in his carrier for 45 minutes doing the shopping! According to my fitness pal app that burns over 100 calories right there! I did have crappy food for dinner (chips and a chicken salad wrap with cheese) BUT I made sure to save calories throughout the day to ensure I could afford to eat the bad food  I'm really liking this app!! Do you guys have a set day in the week when you weigh in or is it just whenever suits you? I weighed myself again today and no change (a few days is hardly going to make a difference I suppose) so I'm thinking maybe its best to avoid the scales all week until a certain day/time?


----------



## MrsTigger

Wills Mom said:
			
		

> Do you guys have a set day in the week when you weigh in or is it just whenever suits you? I weighed myself again today and no change (a few days is hardly going to make a difference I suppose) so I'm thinking maybe its best to avoid the scales all week until a certain day/time?



I've always weigh in on a Friday morning first thing before having anything to eat or drink. That way if I have a treat at the weekend at some point by weigh in I would have made up for it.


----------



## Laurafoster

pampat said:
			
		

> Sorry, thought I'd answered this yesterday.  We had mushroom soufles to start on leaves, then smoked haddock with roast tomatoes and spinach (and then WW chips for those that wanted) followed by hedgerow jelly.  It was all great, everyone enjoyed the food and a good time was had by all.
> 
> Pam



Sounds yummy! I love mushrooms so may have to try that out


----------



## Laurafoster

Wills Mom said:
			
		

> So in an effort to change my life I did a 20 minute intense cardio workout mailed to me by a friend. Lets just say my legs and arms are feeling it right now! Also instead of pushing DS in his buggy I wore him in his carrier for 45 minutes doing the shopping! According to my fitness pal app that burns over 100 calories right there! I did have crappy food for dinner (chips and a chicken salad wrap with cheese) BUT I made sure to save calories throughout the day to ensure I could afford to eat the bad food  I'm really liking this app!! Do you guys have a set day in the week when you weigh in or is it just whenever suits you? I weighed myself again today and no change (a few days is hardly going to make a difference I suppose) so I'm thinking maybe its best to avoid the scales all week until a certain day/time?



I weigh in on a Wednesday mostly because its what I'm used to. (My old WW class was a Weds morning). However it suits me well because personally if I weighed myself on a Friday and I'd lost a good amount of weight I wouldn't think so much about being naughty at the weekend. It's also far enough away from the weekend that if I did use my naughty points then I should have counteracted that by eating well mon and tues.

The main thing to do is to always weigh yourself at the same day and time each week, and if wearing clothes say at a meeting try and wear stuff similar eg. Not jeans that are heavier.

I personally weigh myself as soon as I wake up on a weds before ice eaten or drunk anything


----------



## OhanaSam

I keep weighing myself in the evening for some reason even though I know you should do it in the morning before eating or drinking 

I'm thinking I might have to cut out my weekend treat days, considering I only have 3 months left and still a long way to go to being fit and toned!


----------



## tonijo

Hi Everyone,
Forgot to post yesterday...2 pound lost last week


----------



## paul_toria96

Sorry I haven't been on but I've been sticking to my calories on MFP and lost nothing, well in fact I put 4lb on :'(

But I started the 5:2 diet last Monday and so far I've lost 5lb this week  So I'm back on track

Well done everyone and keep it up x


----------



## MrsTigger

OhanaSam said:
			
		

> I'm thinking I might have to cut out my weekend treat days, considering I only have 3 months left and still a long way to go to being fit and toned!



I think I may have to too, I keep thinking 3months is plenty of time but I think it's soon going to come round.


----------



## married2mm

paul_toria96 said:


> Sorry I haven't been on but I've been sticking to my calories on MFP and lost nothing, well in fact I put 4lb on :'(
> 
> But I started the 5:2 diet last Monday and so far I've lost 5lb this week  So I'm back on track
> 
> Well done everyone and keep it up x



I can relate-had a rubbish weekend,and dare not weigh myself as jeans told me  how heavy I was,as they fitted during the week,and could hardly get them on today.

So,literally,the new plan,starts tomorrow.

Well done on your weight loss on 5:2 plan.


----------



## Raspberry Bubbles

Hello!  Can I join in? I'vegot about 60 lbs to lose too, by the end of October.  I gained so much weight being poorly in my second pregnancy and I need to get fitter!


----------



## saddler andy

I'm up to 12lbs lost in 3 weeks. Delighted!


----------



## married2mm

Raspberry Bubbles said:


> Hello!  Can I join in? I'vegot about 60 lbs to lose too, by the end of October.  I gained so much weight being poorly in my second pregnancy and I need to get fitter!



Of course you can.
Welcome and good luck.

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## married2mm

saddler andy said:


> I'm up to 12lbs lost in 3 weeks. Delighted!



Fantastic-why have you been doing?


----------



## Ciorsdah

Hiya everyone!

I'm down 6lbs in 4 weeks due to my January Paleo 30 days.  If anyone is interested in it, just googleWhole 30 Paleo

Still have around 6lbs to go and really working to get there - My main focus is on eating the right foods at the right time for my body. 

I try to avoid "treats" simply because I become desperate for my "treat day" and it becomes a focus point, whereas if I eat whole foods and healthy fats then I tend to not crave anything sugary or fried.  

Anyone doing workout DVDs?  I have a couple at home that I was going to add into my daily routine just to mix thigns up a bit.


----------



## saddler andy

Ciorsdah said:
			
		

> Anyone doing workout DVDs?  I have a couple at home that I was going to add into my daily routine just to mix thigns up a bit.



I do insanity but its really tough going. 

I also just eat soup and porridge( made with water )  at work.


----------



## Wills Mom

I'm hoping to weigh in every Wednesday or Thursday as I do our grocery shopping on either day and there is a proper scales there that I can use and get my BMI etc too. 

Starting weight: 140lbs
Lost this week: 3lbs (delighted with myself!) 
Lbs to lose: 12lbs 
Weeks to go: 12!


----------



## MrsTigger

Wills Mom said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to weigh in every Wednesday or Thursday as I do our grocery shopping on either day and there is a proper scales there that I can use and get my BMI etc too.
> 
> Starting weight: 140lbs
> Lost this week: 3lbs (delighted with myself!)
> Lbs to lose: 12lbs
> Weeks to go: 12!



Well done 3lbs is great. I have 13wks until disney and I'd really like to loose at least a stone but its seems like hard work atm


----------



## Laurafoster

Well i lost 2lbs this week taking my total loss to 21lbs. Also means i got my WW 10% goal 

My next aim is to get to 2stone lost, so another 7lbs. Im hoping to do this in the next 5 weeks as im off to Centre Parcs for the week for my birthday


----------



## Wills Mom

MrsTigger said:
			
		

> Well done 3lbs is great. I have 13wks until disney and I'd really like to loose at least a stone but its seems like hard work atm



I know what you mean! I havent exercised at all today and I know I should keep going but it just seems so strenuous after a long day with DS! Right, I'm giving myself a kick up the backside, I'll do a little and that should keep me going


----------



## OhanaSam

MrsTigger said:


> Well done 3lbs is great. I have 13wks until disney and I'd really like to loose at least a stone but its seems like hard work atm



I'm exactly the same, only got a few days less than you until we go too. Although I want to lose more, I'd be happy losing about a stone


----------



## MrsTigger

Wills Mom said:
			
		

> I know what you mean! I havent exercised at all today and I know I should keep going but it just seems so strenuous after a long day with DS! Right, I'm giving myself a kick up the backside, I'll do a little and that should keep me going



That's the spirit! You'll be pleased you did when you see the ibs lost on weigh in. 
I lost 3stone a few years ago had a break for a year and I'm back onto trying to loose the last stone but i just don't manage to loose lots of ibs like before but I guess 1-2ibs a week will hopefully mean it stays off. Going to wdw is def good motivation ESP the thought of wearing shorts!


----------



## MrsTigger

OhanaSam said:
			
		

> I'm exactly the same, only got a few days less than you until we go too. Although I want to lose more, I'd be happy losing about a stone



Yeah I aim for the minimum and if I can manage to loose more that'll be great.


----------



## tonijo

Happy today,lost 3lb,hope it continues!!


----------



## married2mm

tonijo said:


> Happy today,lost 3lb,hope it continues!!



That's fantastic,well done.


----------



## OhanaSam

I had lost 2lbs when I weighed myself yesterday  but then went and drank a lot of cider so probably put some back on


----------



## married2mm

I'm feeling really disheartened.
After,a blip,and back to where I'd started,I've really stuck to healthy eating all week,and not lost anything.

Don't know what I'm doing wrong,maybe need to eat less? I know I'm not very active-due to health issues- but if I could still lose something?!

Please tell me how you guys are losing,and what's your secrets.


----------



## Magic Megadegs

I stuck like glue to it this week and gained 2 pounds. It happens xxx

Sometimes can be fluid retention. You need to look at your loss over a one month period as it evens out then xxx Good luck this week x


----------



## OhanaSam

married2mm said:


> I'm feeling really disheartened.
> After,a blip,and back to where I'd started,I've really stuck to healthy eating all week,and not lost anything.
> 
> Don't know what I'm doing wrong,maybe need to eat less? I know I'm not very active-due to health issues- but if I could still lose something?!
> 
> Please tell me how you guys are losing,and what's your secrets.



Maybe you're eating too little? If you don;t eat enough your body will go into starvation mode and hold onto fat


----------



## kittycat7

I lost my stubborn 44 pounds in half an year, with Xenical 120mg... that was almost 2 years ago and I have never regained those pounds 

Xenical is a FDA approved fat blocker, it blocks 30% of fat that we consume 

Many of my my friends were against Xenical and were telling me I will regain weight as soon as I stop taking the pills. I'm really happy this didn't happen. I feel great now and can wear anything I want... even mini skirts  

:


----------



## Ciorsdah

Well after my 4 weeks of clean eating and healthy foods I had lost 14lbs of body fat, gained 8lbs or lean muscle (a drop of 8% body fat!!) and lost 2ins off my hips and waist. 

I've slipped up big style this week, however this was always a week off.  I've been unwell with the flu so havent been able to exercise and my eating has been totally rubbish. 

From Sunday I'm back to clean eating for another 3 weeks to see what changes I can make.  

As of today, its 260 days until my holiday - 259 days until I leave - 80 days until I can make my ADRs!!


----------



## OhanaSam

Ciorsdah said:


> Well after my 4 weeks of clean eating and healthy foods I had lost 14lbs of body fat, gained 8lbs or lean muscle (a drop of 8% body fat!!) and lost 2ins off my hips and waist.
> 
> I've slipped up big style this week, however this was always a week off.  I've been unwell with the flu so havent been able to exercise and my eating has been totally rubbish.
> 
> From Sunday I'm back to clean eating for another 3 weeks to see what changes I can make.
> 
> As of today, its 260 days until my holiday - 259 days until I leave - 80 days until I can make my ADRs!!



Wow that's amasing, what on earth have you been doing?


----------



## Ciorsdah

I've been following a Paleo regime, so whole foods that our bodies have been evolved over 2million years to eat.  

No grains, no dairy, no refined sugars (only naturally occuring sugars in fruit), no honey, no beans. 

Lots of high quality protein, steaks/chicken/fish with vegetables (not potatos though) and lots of water and black tea or coffee.  

I've been cooking my food in animal fats (duck/goose or the fat in the steak) and I've been using coconut oil to cook veg.  Yes its fat (eeeks)however its fat that our body can use and utilise for fuctions like warmth/energy. 

Basically its retraining the body to burn fat for energy and not sugar, which, due to this "low fat" lifestyle many people follow, many bodies are only able to process sugar as they are so used to it!

Google Paleo Lifestyle and have a look at it, I am starting to follow this as a full time lifestyle as its so easy to maintain.  I dont miss any of the gluten/sugar laden foods and I do not have any cravings at all. 

The first week was difficult because my body went into craving mode and thats totaly normal, once your body restarts itself and starts utilising the right energy sources the cravings go!


----------



## sandshal

Finally reached my goal and lost two stone since 1/1/13 ....... Now the tricky part .......,, keeping it off for the next 85 days! :0)


----------



## sandshal

sandshal said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates, weighed in last Tuesday ........ All good so far :0)
> 
> Start weight 10 Stone 5 1/2 lb
> Weigh in 10 stone 1/2 lb
> Loss 5 lb
> 
> Hoping next Tuesday will be as positive!
> 
> Good luck everybody



Now 8 stone 4 1/2 :0)


----------



## Disbabe

I had a total of 16 weeks to lose 42lb - that began 3 weeks ago, so I have 13 weeks left to go. I've lost 10lb in those 3 weeks, so another 32lb left to go. I'm figuring on 2.5lb weight loss /week to get to my target. Using "My Fitness Pal" app. So far so good!


----------



## sandshal

Disbabe said:


> I had a total of 16 weeks to lose 42lb - that began 3 weeks ago, so I have 13 weeks left to go. I've lost 10lb in those 3 weeks, so another 32lb left to go. I'm figuring on 2.5lb weight loss /week to get to my target. Using "My Fitness Pal" app. So far so good!



The apps briiliant ..... I couldn't live without it ..... Or my scales!


----------



## sandshal

Disbabe said:


> I had a total of 16 weeks to lose 42lb - that began 3 weeks ago, so I have 13 weeks left to go. I've lost 10lb in those 3 weeks, so another 32lb left to go. I'm figuring on 2.5lb weight loss /week to get to my target. Using "My Fitness Pal" app. So far so good!



10 lb in 3 weeks is awesome, hang in there it'll be so worth it


----------



## enigmaE

kittycat7 said:


> I lost my stubborn 44 pounds in half an year, with Xenical 120mg ... that was almost 2 years ago and I have never regained those pounds
> 
> Xenical is a FDA approved fat blocker, it blocks 30% of fat that we consume
> 
> Many of my my friends were against Xenical and were telling me I will regain weight as soon as I stop taking the pills. I'm really happy this didn't happen. I feel great now and can wear anything I want... even mini skirts
> 
> :




how safe is it? what about side effects?


----------



## sandshal

No such thing as a quick fix guys ..... Calories in, calories out ...... Simples! ...., just hard work


----------



## knewton64

My weight loss journey begins on page 6 of my below listed, "MY advenutures n San fran, Rose Bowl......" trip report you see in my signature.



I have turned that corner and enjoy every day my new lifestyle.
Just attempting to pay it forward -





T.T.F.N.
&
Cheers


----------



## sandshal

knewton64 said:


> My weight loss journey begins on page 6 of my below listed, "MY advenutures n San fran, Rose Bowl......" trip report you see in my signature.  I have turned that corner and enjoy every day my new lifestyle. Just attempting to pay it forward -  T.T.F.N. & Cheers



Keep up the good work, I lost 2 1/4 stone this year and thought it would all go "Pete. Tong" after my last FL trip .... Solution as always, book another to keep you on track ;0)


----------



## northeast_minnie

hi we have a trip booked to WDW for April 2014 - and I want to loose weight - was going to Slimming World but it is getting so expensive and I know what I am doing now - I hope - I have lost 1 stone 2.5lbs - want to loose at least this and more before April - any encouragement would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## cheryl.UK

Joining in this post if that's Ok .   in 2008 I lost nearly 2 stone and got down to a small size 12.  Every WDW trip since then though I've had to buy a size bigger shorts. Ouch. back to stage 1 and then some.  So, I have until May 20th to try to sort this out.If I state now I'll have 21 weeks to lose 1 1/2 pounds per weeks and might, just might fit back in those size 12s. 

So I'm cutting out wine, cutting down on carbs and cheese and puss and doing a bit more exercise each day. This isn't going to be easy because I have a mad job which involves me staying in hotels at least 3 or 4 nights per week.  These places are not known for low cal food!   But I'm determined to try. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Joining in-aiming to lose 2 stone before july. Truth be told though I'm starting tomorrow as I want to enjoy a last wee glass of sparkly tonight


----------



## Plum85

Hi guys! Joining in. I've got 3 stone to lose by my Disney trip in September. Lost 1st 10 already. Let's do this folks!


----------



## pinkcardigan

I'm with you all too - big family vacation in August and determined to look good on those photos!


----------



## Plum85

So how is everyone doing in the new year?


----------



## amacspad

I'm back om my weight watchers 'old points' system as I have done this for the last 17 years, I forget how much food you can eat on this plan, just costing a fortune though lol, would like to lose a stone again so fingers crossed! 

Debs x


----------



## Kasiks

Last year, I changed my food habit, I've lost 14 kilos already, now, I still want to lose 10 kilos before going on holidays (100 days to go)


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Well done to everyone who's successfully losing 
Truth be told I'm struggling-Went to ww on Monday and had no problem until Wednesday when I just had cravings for all the wrong sorts of food. Don't know if this is just my body wondering where the sugar/fat has gone but it's driving me nuts! Really need all the sweet treats to be gone from my kitchen


----------

